# Do any Plex channels actually work?



## KillerBeagle (Sep 3, 2015)

I thought it might be fun to try out Plex on my new Roamio OTA. Playing local media on my server works fine. However, I have not found a single channel that works.

Some get "not supported by Opera". OK, that's a Tivo issue.

Some get "no streams available".

Many get "this channel is not responding" when you try to play something, even though you can browse their lists of shows and episodes. I have not found a helpful answer to this on the Plex site.

So, has anyone watched any channels? Does it require a paid Plex account to work?

Edit: got a little further with Discovery Channel, looked like it was going to play a show but then "there was a problem playing this item, Plex Media Server is not responding"

Edit2: "Blackout" from PBS plays, so far no other channels work.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Is your server on a NAS or on a computer? 

Channels work for me just as well as any other source.


----------



## KillerBeagle (Sep 3, 2015)

bradleys said:


> Is your server on a NAS or on a computer?


It's a computer, Win7 64-bit on an i3-4130t (2.9GHz, 2 core 4 thread) with 8GB memory. I can transfer recordings from the Roamio at nearly 100 Mbit/s, and I have a 25Mbit down internet connection, so I don't think this is a network or processor issue - seems more like software.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I don't think to use Plex channels much but I have used the CBS, Apple Movie Trailers, Fox News, and PBS channels and they worked well. However, I couldn't get stuff to play on the History or HGTV channels.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

I get a mixed bag of channels on Plex to work on my Tivo Roamio Basic. CBS works but ABC,NBC & FOX do not Fox News does though. I think its an OPERA/Tivo thing. TIvo for Streaming is hit am miss for me I use the Netflix app and it works OK. 
I hope they can get things working better with future updates but am loosing patience waiting for things that Roku or FireTv can do with ease.


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Good I'm not the only one. There is a new version of Plex on my Roamio and it seems the TWIT channel is not functioning. TWIT works on the web browser and the roku app so this is Plex tivo specific. Not sure who to complain too. Plex, TWIT, or Tivo? Who designs the Plex app?


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

I've been using the Hockeystreams0.9 channel on Plex the last couple of weeks and it has been working fine for on-demand games. Live games that use HLS only work on the Roamio's I have but not the Mini's.


----------

